# Plum Creek Leases



## thetrock (Jul 9, 2008)

Plum Creek website has available leases listed.  Over 105 leases available in GA.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 12, 2008)

Plumcrook Timber or Plumcreek Timber


----------



## thetrock (Jul 12, 2008)

With 105 leases available, looks like a lot of clubs did not re-new their leases!  Bad sign of what's to come!  If costs continue to increase, I'm afraid this year will be the last for many hunters.  The increased costs to hunt this year will become a reality check as the season progresses.  A couple of us old timers in our club have already come to conclusion that this will probably be our last year, which will be the end of our 10 year old club.


----------



## Itchy Finger (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone lost or let go a Plumcreek lease in McIntosh or Liberty county, Georgia? If so, what was your clubs name? 

Thanks and take care! Good luck!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 13, 2008)

Think our old Jones County lease is on there..Just got to
expensive for all thick pines regrowth....Had that lease for 20
yrs....


----------



## thetrock (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like Plumcreek is providing opportunities to have permanent food plots and camp sites but it will cost you a yearly fee.  I wonder how they plan to manage their premium lease program?  Can the current lease holder be the only one that can establish one or can anyone come in and offer Plumcreek the money to take lease and establish a premium lease?  I bet the money will be the decision maker from this company!


----------



## kevincox (Jul 13, 2008)

Dont think they will lease all those before season starts. May have to pay their taxes themselves this year


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 13, 2008)

Lot of big tracts that will require some major bucks to tie up.


----------

